# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Po sikur ferri dhe parajsa te ekzistojne vertet?

## IslamInfo

Me intereson dicka prej ateisteve dhe atyre qe e mohojne Diten e Gjykimit, Parajsen dhe Ferrin, a u shkon ndonjeher ndermend t'ia bejn pyetjen vetes: Cka nese me te vertete pasi te vdesin do te shkojn ne ferr ose parajs, pasiqe vdekja ndodhe sigurt, askush s'mund t'i ike, ateher a nuk u flet ndonjeher ndergjegja duke ju thene: Hej, po parajsa shume vend i mire, ferri shume denim i rende, cka nese me te vertete eshte ashtu, kurse une sjam pergaditur per keto gjera dhe per kete moment??

Pyetja eshte shume e sinqerte, pres pergjigje te shkurte dhe te sinqerte, s'ka nevoje per tallje dhe mohime, sepse ne e dijm se ata i mohojne keto gjera, mirepo me intereson se a i bren ndonjeher ndergjegja dhe a ia bejne kete pyetje vetvetes dhe si rehatohen pas kesaj, si i ze gjumi naten, kur vdekja i pret, kurse ata jane ne pikpyetje te madhe rreth ketyre gjerave???

Me respekte te gjithe ateisteve dhe atyre qe i mohojne keto tre gjera, thjesht me intereson kjo pyetje. Mjaft me vetem ju na pyetni neve fetareve, thash t'iu bejm edhe na juve nje pyetje  :shkelje syri:  Peace.

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> Me intereson dicka prej ateisteve dhe atyre qe e mohojne Diten e Gjykimit, Parajsen dhe Ferrin, a u shkon ndonjeher ndermend t'ia bejn pyetjen vetes: Cka nese me te vertete pasi te vdesin do te shkojn ne ferr ose parajs, pasiqe vdekja ndodhe sigurt, askush s'mund t'i ike, ateher a nuk u flet ndonjeher ndergjegja duke ju thene: Hej, po parajsa shume vend i mire, ferri shume denim i rende, cka nese me te vertete eshte ashtu, kurse une sjam pergaditur per keto gjera dhe per kete moment??
> 
> Pyetja eshte shume e sinqerte, pres pergjigje te shkurte dhe te sinqerte, s'ka nevoje per tallje dhe mohime, sepse ne e dijm se ata i mohojne keto gjera, mirepo me intereson se a i bren ndonjeher ndergjegja dhe a ia bejne kete pyetje vetvetes dhe si rehatohen pas kesaj, si i ze gjumi naten, kur vdekja i pret, kurse ata jane ne pikpyetje te madhe rreth ketyre gjerave???
> 
> Me respekte te gjithe ateisteve dhe atyre qe i mohojne keto tre gjera, thjesht me intereson kjo pyetje. Mjaft me vetem ju na pyetni neve fetareve, thash t'iu bejm edhe na juve nje pyetje  Peace.


Cka poqese del se nuk ka Zot dhe tere ai mundim i juaji shkon poshte dhe pastaj te vie keqardhje se nuk e ke shijuar jeten sikur une, me pire, me shkuar neper ahengje, me shijuar boten, me shetitur, me bere gjera qe vetem ne TV i ke pare, me bere tatuazhe, me bere seks ne makine, ne pyll, ne WC, ne ashensor, ne zyre etj gjera qe i ke pasur merak por besimi sta ka lejuar etj e tash tere keto qe i ke lene pa bere vetem se dikush ka thene mos i be, cka pastaj?
Une kam bere gjera ne kete bote sa qe sot te vdes nuk me ben luhatet qerpiku, pra kam bere tere ato qe kam pasur deshire dhe mundesi me i realizuar, shetitur boten, seks (aq shume i kenaqur me peripecite e mija sa qe kisha mundur te bejn nje film te bukur haha) pasi qe kam punuar me te gjitha racat tash edhe me ka rne  rasti ti kem te gjitha  ne krevat. Puna qe e bej me ka dhene rastin te udhetoj neper bote dhe te njoh njerez, shkembej eksperienca etj.
Keshtu qe per Zotin dhe boten tjeter se rruaj sepse dua ta jetoj kete jete e poqese ka nje tjeter jete atehere do jetoj edhe tjetren njesoj sikur kete, por tjetren do ti kushtoj me me shume rendesi sepse do ta jetoj me shume se kete qe e kam jetuar sepse kam mesuar shume nga kjo jete.

----------


## IslamInfo

> Cka poqese del se nuk ka Zot dhe tere ai mundim i juaji shkon poshte dhe pastaj te vie keqardhje se nuk e ke shijuar jeten sikur une, me pire, me shkuar neper ahengje, me shijuar boten, me shetitur, me bere gjera qe vetem ne TV i ke pare, me bere tatuazhe, me bere seks ne makine, ne pyll, ne WC, ne ashensor, ne zyre etj gjera qe i ke pasur merak por besimi sta ka lejuar etj e tash tere keto qe i ke lene pa bere vetem se dikush ka thene mos i be, cka pastaj?
> Une kam bere gjera ne kete bote sa qe sot te vdes nuk me ben luhatet qerpiku, pra kam bere tere ato qe kam pasur deshire dhe mundesi me i realizuar, shetitur boten, seks (aq shume i kenaqur me peripecite e mija sa qe kisha mundur te bejn nje film te bukur haha) pasi qe kam punuar me te gjitha racat tash edhe me ka rne  rasti ti kem te gjitha  ne krevat. Puna qe e bej me ka dhene rastin te udhetoj neper bote dhe te njoh njerez, shkembej eksperienca etj.
> Keshtu qe per Zotin dhe boten tjeter se rruaj sepse dua ta jetoj kete jete e poqese ka nje tjeter jete atehere do jetoj edhe tjetren njesoj sikur kete, por tjetren do ti kushtoj me me shume rendesi sepse do ta jetoj me shume se kete qe e kam jetuar sepse kam mesuar shume nga kjo jete.


Se pari: Pergjigja nuk eshte bash direkte si duhet, po me pyetje sugjestive dhe me injorance.

Se dyti: Mos mendo se ti dhe nje besimtare dalloni shume, gjerat qe ti mund ti besh e ai smund ti beje jane te pakta dhe shkaktojne me shume pasoja negative se nje kenaqesi e shkurte. 

Pra, kete jete edhe ti edhe ai po e kaloni, ti ben seks, po mos mendo se ai testiset i ka shtire ne friz  :shkelje syri:  hahahahah

Nje artikull thote keshtu: "Njerezit e martuar bejne seks me shpesh se beqaret."

Perderisa ti punon nje jave dhe e pret te diellen si manijak, per besimtarin cdo nate eshte e diell.

Pasioni me te cilin ti flet per seksin, shihet se keto me shume i ke "cyber-seks" se gjera reale.  :shkelje syri: 

Pra moral of the story: Ne te dy jetojm perafersisht njesoj, madje edhe me mire se ti ne aspektin e kenaqesise shpirterore, mirepo nese ferri eshte i vertete a ja vlen TE DIGJESH NE TE SI PULE E SKUQUR, sepse dije se arsyetim nuk do te kesh??? Pres pergjigje!

----------


## goldian

ferri ekziston se kurr nji skedine spo e kap persembari

----------


## IslamInfo

> Satan,bëj ç`të duash në këtë jetë.Jeto 300 në orë,vetëm mos bëj dëm të tjërëve.Kërcënimet Biblike dhe Kuranore janë vetëm për ti disiplinuar delet.
> Pra,shihemi ne "ferr"


Nuk i je pergjigjur pyetjes, po tallje dhe mohim. Sipas nenit 1 je i denuar me injorim te perhershem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

> Kur ke lindur t'i ke qene i informuare per Allahun Arabe ?


Thojne qe femija sa del ne jete e njeh Allahun  :buzeqeshje:  Keshtu kam degjuar nga nje hoxhe ne Shqiperi!


Kurse per muzike ahaha nuk u degjoka nga besimtaret?! 
*CUDI*, duhet te vini ne Amerike edhe ti tregoni ketyre myslimanve arab qe e degjojne ne qiell, si hip-hop moj cdo lloj muzike!!! Tashi kush e di me mire fene JU qe tani ju hapen xhamiat me hoxhallare apo keto arabet ketej qe jane rritur nder shekuj me besimin!

Po ju bej qejfin edhe po ju vej muzike nga arabet edhe jo keto hip-hop meqe s'do me besonit.

Love song qe kam degjuar per here te pare ne nje dasem.


I kendon gruas edhe zotit ne te njejten kohe.

Keshtu lloj muzike te tille ka plot edhe nga krishteret.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Me intereson dicka prej ateisteve dhe atyre qe e mohojne Diten e Gjykimit, Parajsen dhe Ferrin, a u shkon ndonjeher ndermend t'ia bejn pyetjen vetes: Cka nese me te vertete pasi te vdesin do te shkojn ne ferr ose parajs, pasiqe vdekja ndodhe sigurt, askush s'mund t'i ike, ateher a nuk u flet ndonjeher ndergjegja duke ju thene: Hej, po parajsa shume vend i mire, ferri shume denim i rende, cka nese me te vertete eshte ashtu, kurse une sjam pergaditur per keto gjera dhe per kete moment??
> 
> Pyetja eshte shume e sinqerte, pres pergjigje te shkurte dhe te sinqerte, s'ka nevoje per tallje dhe mohime, sepse ne e dijm se ata i mohojne keto gjera, mirepo me intereson se a i bren ndonjeher ndergjegja dhe a ia bejne kete pyetje vetvetes dhe si rehatohen pas kesaj, si i ze gjumi naten, kur vdekja i pret, kurse ata jane ne pikpyetje te madhe rreth ketyre gjerave???
> 
> Me respekte te gjithe ateisteve dhe atyre qe i mohojne keto tre gjera, thjesht me intereson kjo pyetje. Mjaft me vetem ju na pyetni neve fetareve, thash t'iu bejm edhe na juve nje pyetje  Peace.


Meqe pyetjen e ke te sinqerte dhe pergjigjen te tille do mundohemi te ta japim. Parajsa mund te egzistoje, por 72 virgjera harroji. Mundesia me e madhe qe te gjesh 72 virgjeresha i ke ketu ne Toke. Behu sheik e mullah dhe mund ti blesh. Per ferrin........ perderisa egziston ne Toke nuk do ishte cudi qe te egzistoje dhe ne atebote.

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> Se pari: Pergjigja nuk eshte bash direkte si duhet, po me pyetje sugjestive dhe me injorance.
> 
> Se dyti: Mos mendo se ti dhe nje besimtare dalloni shume, gjerat qe ti mund ti besh e ai smund ti beje jane te pakta dhe shkaktojne me shume pasoja negative se nje kenaqesi e shkurte. 
> 
> Pra, kete jete edhe ti edhe ai po e kaloni, ti ben seks, po mos mendo se ai testiset i ka shtire ne friz  hahahahah
> 
> Nje artikull thote keshtu: "Njerezit e martuar bejne seks me shpesh se beqaret."
> 
> Perderisa ti punon nje jave dhe e pret te diellen si manijak, per besimtarin cdo nate eshte e diell.
> ...


Problemi kryesore eshte me perceptimin qe kjo gjendet shume tek besimtaret, nga e di ti se nuk jam i martuar, nga e di ti se sa here ne jave une bej seks, cyber jete o jete, HAVER tash per tash jam ne Kuvajt per ca jave dhe po te them se tek ne nuk behet seks i ndyre sikur ketu dhe njerez me pa moral ske per te pare ne fytyre te tokes, Dubai eshte i hapur keshtu qe atje njerzite kane pare me shume kurse per Kuvajt, Afganistan, Irak, Bahrein dhe Xhibuti qe kam shetitur dhe jetuar ne 5 vitet e fundit nuk mund te me tregosh per keta sepse kam pare me syte e mije dhe sa per cyber nuk e di iden se ketu nuk guxon te ndalesh nje vajze ne rruge por e le BLUETOOTH te hapur dhe te vien numri vet nga vajza qe sapo te kaloi pra eshte nje lloj kodi ketu per ty q... 
Arsyetim per ferr? Hmm le te mendoj pakez... S'ekziston.
Zoteri une te keqe si kam bere askujt me dije dhe vetem jam munduar me bere te mira ne kete jete dhe poqese ekziston Zoti dhe bota e juaj e premtuar atehere poqese ai me dergon ne FERRIN qe po e permend ti vetem se skam besuar ne te pra nuk i cmom vlerat i mija per kete shoqeri atehere as nuk dua t'ia di per te dhe nuk do shkoja ne nje vend Parajse qe ai e ka bere per njerzit e mire sepse me shume me shkon mendja se atij i duhen servilat dhe jo ata njerez qe jane munduar per te miren e atyre qe ia ne fakt (thoni ju) na krijuar.
Nuk besoj se ti apo ndonje besimtare tjeter mund te kenaqet ashtu sic do sepse jane gjerat poqese je ti ai qe thua qe nje besimtar musliman apo i cfardo besimi tjeter mundet me i bere per shkak se jane te ndalueshme rreptesisht.
Nuk eshte ne pyetje vetem seksi por jane edhe shume shume gjera tjera qe nuk i lejohet besimtareve te devotshem. 



All thinking men are atheists. ― Ernest Hemingway,
If there is a God, atheism must seem to Him as less of an insult than religion. ― Edmond De Goncourt
Civilization will not attain to its perfection until the last stone from the last church falls on the last priest. ― Émile Zola
There was a time when religion ruled the world. It is known as the Dark Ages. ― Ruth Hurmence Green
I want to put on the table, not why 85% of the members of the National Academy of Sciences reject God, I want to know why 15% of the National Academy dont.― Neil deGrasse Tyson
I studied every page of this book, and I didn't find enough love to fill a salt shaker. God is not love in the Bible; God is vengeance, from Alpha to Omega. ― Ruth Hurmence Green
The world holds two classes of men - intelligent men without religion, and religious men without intelligence. ― Abu'l-Ala-Al-Ma'arri

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> Me fal per vonimin e pergjigjes zoteri. 
> 
> Une e kam pasur te ngulitur ne zemer qe nga mosha e re se dikush e ka krijuar kete univers madheshtore, cdoher kur isha ne situate te rende apo kisha nevoje per perkrahje iu lutja Zotit, po qofte edhe te marre nje 5-she ne shkollen fillore. 
> 
> Interesant a? Prinderit e mij ne ate kohe nuk ishin shume fetare! 
> 
> A thua kush e nguliti kete ne zemren time??
> 
> 
> ...


Po sikur prinderit e tu te ishin Katolik apo Budiste mos do na dilshe ti Musliman nga kjo familje? JOOOOOOOOO
Besimi fetar eshte besim i imponuar/dhunuar nga familja tek femijet e tyre pra eshte gje qe te pjeket ne koke sepse ka thene babi apo mami se Zoti yt eshte i drejti dhe ti tash fillon te lexosh me shume per ta dhe tash formon bindjen se Zoti i prinderve tuaj eshte me i mire dhe eshte ai i drejti kurse tjeret jane ne rruge te gabuar.
Kurse Ateistat behen me kohe pra formohen duke lexuar dhe pasi bejne analiza te thella kane **** te thone se Zoti nuk e ekziston por me mendje te tyre e jo se dikush u ka peshperitur tek veshi tere jeten.

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> Ne deti nuk shkojm, sepse nuk e parapelqejm t'na i shohin grate e zhveshura, mirepo E KEMI DETIN PRIVAT NE TURQI, ku cdo familje e ka VILLEN e vet dhe nje pjese te caktuar PRIVATE. 
> 
> Darsmat i bejm pa alkool dhe pa incidente e laperizma, TAMAM SI BURRA!
> 
> Ahengje bejme shume, grillin e kemi merak shume, mirepo ME FAMILJET TONA dhe NE AMBIENT FAMILJAR. 
> 
> Nuk ka dicka te keqe nese mblidhen disa shok me familjet e tyre, femijet luajn se bashku, grate bisedojn se bashku, dhe burrat kuvendojn se bashku. 
> 
> EVERYTHING SOUNDS PERFECT RIGHT?
> ...


Harrove te thuash se dasmat ngjajne me ndonje ceremoni vdekje, Turqi hahah me cka more te shkojn muslimanet e gjore qe nuk munden as te dalin jashte kufijve te shtetit te tyre e lere me te shkojne ne plazhe private.  Grill hhahah ku more, ke vende ne KS ku behet grilli per keta muslimanet por skam pare kur familje pervec ne qoftese ata bartin mjekrra.
Shoket hmm shoku juaj sguxon ti flas asnje personi te gjinise femerore per dore dhe nuk guxon ta shikoj ne sy dhe ti e quan ate shok, mos po ben shaka pa kripe ketu?
Miliarderat nuk kane jete sepse ata nuk mund te bejne ate qe bej une sepse jane te ndjekur hap pas hapi.
Une kenaqem qe jam vet i ZOTI i vetvetes dhe ja mundesoj luksin qe e kam dhe skam pritur te falem 5 here ne dite dhe ti lutem Zotit per te  me dhene apo falur dicka.

----------


## angmokio

> Problemi kryesore eshte me perceptimin qe kjo gjendet shume tek besimtaret, nga e di ti se nuk jam i martuar, nga e di ti se sa here ne jave une bej seks, cyber jete o jete, HAVER tash per tash jam ne Kuvajt per ca jave dhe po te them se tek ne nuk behet seks i ndyre sikur ketu dhe njerez me pa moral ske per te pare ne fytyre te tokes, Dubai eshte i hapur keshtu qe atje njerzite kane pare me shume kurse per Kuvajt, Afganistan, Irak, Bahrein dhe Xhibuti qe kam shetitur dhe jetuar ne 5 vitet e fundit nuk mund te me tregosh per keta sepse kam pare me syte e mije dhe sa per cyber nuk e di iden se ketu nuk guxon te ndalesh nje vajze ne rruge por e le BLUETOOTH te hapur dhe te vien numri vet nga vajza qe sapo te kaloi pra eshte nje lloj kodi ketu per ty q... 
> Arsyetim per ferr? Hmm le te mendoj pakez... S'ekziston.
> Zoteri une te keqe si kam bere askujt me dije dhe vetem jam munduar me bere te mira ne kete jete dhe poqese ekziston Zoti dhe bota e juaj e premtuar atehere poqese ai me dergon ne FERRIN qe po e permend ti vetem se skam besuar ne te pra nuk i cmom vlerat i mija per kete shoqeri atehere as nuk dua t'ia di per te dhe nuk do shkoja ne nje vend Parajse qe ai e ka bere per njerzit e mire sepse me shume me shkon mendja se atij i duhen servilat dhe jo ata njerez qe jane munduar per te miren e atyre qe ia ne fakt (thoni ju) na krijuar.
> Nuk besoj se ti apo ndonje besimtare tjeter mund te kenaqet ashtu sic do sepse jane gjerat poqese je ti ai qe thua qe nje besimtar musliman apo i cfardo besimi tjeter mundet me i bere per shkak se jane te ndalueshme rreptesisht.
> Nuk eshte ne pyetje vetem seksi por jane edhe shume shume gjera tjera qe nuk i lejohet besimtareve te devotshem.


Ti thua qe nuk eshte vetem seksi dhe i gjithe postimi dhe mllefi yt eshte ne lidhje me sexin.

Bota jote e ngushte nuk eshte ne gjendje te perceptoje se Bahreini apo Kuwajti si shtete Arabe Muslimane jane ekuivalente te Italise apo Spanjes si Evropiane te Krishtere. 
Gjykimi se ata jane Muslimane dhe duhet te jene te ndershme eshte aq absurd sa te thuash qe plot kurva Evropiane jane te Krishtera te devotshme.

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> Ti thua qe nuk eshte vetem seksi dhe i gjithe postimi dhe mllefi yt eshte ne lidhje me sexin.
> 
> Bota jote e ngushte nuk eshte ne gjendje te perceptoje se Bahreini apo Kuwajti si shtete Arabe Muslimane jane ekuivalente te Italise apo Spanjes si Evropiane te Krishtere. 
> Gjykimi se ata jane Muslimane dhe duhet te jene te ndershme eshte aq absurd sa te thuash qe plot kurva Evropiane jane te Krishtera te devotshme.


Te tregova per MORALIN dhe RRUGEN E ZOTIT qe ju e merrni per shembull non stop vendet arabe dhe kulturen e tyre qe doni te sillni ne Europe. Nuk eshte vetem seksi por eshte edhe dhunimi i te drejtave te punetoreve qe punojne per ta.
Paguhen sherbetoret per 300dollar amerikan, u merren pasaportat dhe mbahen ne sirtaret e Sheikut te familjes, abuzohet me femrat sa qe dhunohen mbesin shtatzena dhe pastaj nje aksident dhe ato vdesin. Dhunohen ne cdo menyre te jetes ata qe nuk jane arab pra veten e konsiderojn si nje race e cila eshte e zgjedhur nga Zoti pra ne nje rruge me Jahudit. 
Alkoholi pihet si jo por ne shtepi te tyre dhe ahengjet jane sikur ne perendim pervec qe deri sa hyn ne shtepi jane ne te zeza pastaj brenda MTV.
Desha te them se ketu keta e mbajn per hire te fqinjeve e jo se frikesohen nga Allahu Xh Sh. pra jo te vertete.

----------


## angmokio

> Te tregova per MORALIN dhe RRUGEN E ZOTIT qe ju e merrni per shembull non stop vendet arabe dhe kulturen e tyre qe doni te sillni ne Europe. Nuk eshte vetem seksi por eshte edhe dhunimi i te drejtave te punetoreve qe punojne per ta.
> Paguhen sherbetoret per 300dollar amerikan, u merren pasaportat dhe mbahen ne sirtaret e Sheikut te familjes, abuzohet me femrat sa qe dhunohen mbesin shtatzena dhe pastaj nje aksident dhe ato vdesin. Dhunohen ne cdo menyre te jetes ata qe nuk jane arab pra veten e konsiderojn si nje race e cila eshte e zgjedhur nga Zoti pra ne nje rruge me Jahudit. 
> Alkoholi pihet si jo por ne shtepi te tyre dhe ahengjet jane sikur ne perendim pervec qe deri sa hyn ne shtepi jane ne te zeza pastaj brenda MTV.
> Desha te them se ketu keta e mbajn per hire te fqinjeve e jo se frikesohen nga Allahu Xh Sh. pra jo te vertete.


Une kam jetuar ne ato vende per shume vite dhe e njoh mire realitetin.
Une nuk mbroj kulturen Arabe por ate Islame. 
Shiko nje postim timin para nje muaji dhe te bindesh se sa qejf e kam une kulturen Arabe.

Shko tek tema Pranvere Arabe dhe shiko postimin nr.14

----------


## paridi26

> Tek nenforumi Musliman dhe ai i Tolerances ke afer 5000 shkrime qe tregojne se kam qen musliman , ke te gjithe ketu qe te thone se kam qen musliman .  
> 
> O hoxhe ti duhesh me dit qe askush sdel pej feje pa urdheer te Allahut , s'eshte faji im lol


un nuk e di ke qen apo jo ndonjeher musliman.

porse nuk besoj se je nje person me llogjike te shendoshe ,sigurisht je shume i papjekur dhe shume lehte i manipulueshem.

----------


## IslamInfo

Milkway: Une i pash disa tema qe i kishe hapur kur ke qene "musliman", ne baze te asaj qe kishe shkruajtur dhe pyetjeve qe i kishe bere dallohej se nuk ke pasur njohuri fetare sa duhet, ke pasur njohuri te pakta, andaj me siguri ka ndikuar dicka qe ta ka lekundur temelin e dobet te cilin e ke ndertuar. 

Mirepo nese je i sinqert se tash je bere dicka qe eshte me mire, eja me trego mua se cka te shtyu te behesh keshtu, pse mendon se je me mire, e pastaj ta shohim cili do ta bind tjetrin, une ty apo ti mu.

Ok???

----------


## noc mark deda

> Me intereson dicka prej ateisteve dhe atyre qe e mohojne Diten e Gjykimit, Parajsen dhe Ferrin, a u shkon ndonjeher ndermend t'ia bejn pyetjen vetes: Cka nese me te vertete pasi te vdesin do te shkojn ne ferr ose parajs, pasiqe vdekja ndodhe sigurt, askush s'mund t'i ike, ateher a nuk u flet ndonjeher ndergjegja duke ju thene: Hej, po parajsa shume vend i mire, ferri shume denim i rende, cka nese me te vertete eshte ashtu, kurse une sjam pergaditur per keto gjera dhe per kete moment??
> 
> Pyetja eshte shume e sinqerte, pres pergjigje te shkurte dhe te sinqerte, s'ka nevoje per tallje dhe mohime, sepse ne e dijm se ata i mohojne keto gjera, mirepo me intereson se a i bren ndonjeher ndergjegja dhe a ia bejne kete pyetje vetvetes dhe si rehatohen pas kesaj, si i ze gjumi naten, kur vdekja i pret, kurse ata jane ne pikpyetje te madhe rreth ketyre gjerave???
> 
> Me respekte te gjithe ateisteve dhe atyre qe i mohojne keto tre gjera, thjesht me intereson kjo pyetje. Mjaft me vetem ju na pyetni neve fetareve, thash t'iu bejm edhe na juve nje pyetje  Peace.



Ne qofte se egziston ferri tu ka ........ nana. XD

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Edhe pse jam falur dhe une , asnjeher sjam takuar me Allahun , krijuesin e gjithesise . Mos ndoshta ai ka qen Busy kur jam falur un ??


Për hir të respektit që kemi për njëri tjetrin, dua të të jap një këshillë shumë dashamirëse me shpresën se do dijsh të më lexosh edhe si herët e tjera  :buzeqeshje: 

Të ç'doktrinohesh si duhet, është shumë pozitive por që të jetë sa më i dobishëm ky veprim, duhet bërë gradualisht, sepse në thelb ti po braktis përfundimisht një anë dhe po merr një anë tjetër, dmth ngjan si një revolucion jetësor individual.  E kuptoj shumë mirë, se kur njeriu zgjohet menjëherë sepse e kupton se ka qenë i gënjyer ndaj diçkaje që i përkushtohej me devotshmëri, dhe ndjen një rebelim të fortë, dhe të vjen të flakësh menjëherë gjithë atë që besoje dikur, dhe kështu kalon nga ekstremi në ekstrem – por kalime të tilla me vrull dhe me rebelim, mund të të lënë boshlliqe gjatë rrugës që ke ndërmarrë.

Mos bëj gabim të shprehesh ku ishte zoti kur unë i falesha, sepse duket sikur ti e ke bërë sikur të ishte diçka me detyrim dhe jo sepse e ke ndjerë. Lutja ndaj Qënies Supreme, është diçka sublime, dhe *lidhja me Të është thellësisht personale, është intime dhe të përket vetëm ty*. Nuk ka nevojë për rregulla strikte se si dhe se kur, apo sa herë të falesh e të lutesh; mjafton ta ndjesh se ke nevojë të afrohesh, ta njohësh, të ndjehesh pjesë e  pandashme e tij. 
*
Personalisht nuk kam besur kurrë në Ferr dhe në Parajsë, dhe gjithmonë debatoja me profesorat e mi të fesë rreth kësaj çështje, sepse arsyeja ime nuk e pranonte kurrë idenë se Krijuesi dënon Krijesat e Tij, duke qenë se sido që të jemi ; të mirë a të këqinj - jemi pjesë e pandashme e Tij.

Ferri dhe Parajsa nuk ekzistojnë, sepse po të ekzistonin do thotë që një ditë do ketë prehje, pushim, ndalim në një pikë. Por kjo nuk ndodh, llogjikisht jo që jo. Gabimet që bëjmë nuk janë gjë tjetër vetëm se përfitim përvoje, që të shërben si busull më pas gjatë Udhës, që është shumë e gjatë ajo Udha mendoj...derisa të rikthehemi te Burimi. 





> Mirepo: O ju te shkrete, sikur ferri te ekzistoj, e keqja eshte se JU HUMBNI SHUME!


Sikur ferri të ekzistojë do isha shumë e lumtur të shkoj atje, sepse meqë në parajsë shkoni ju "besimtarët e devotshëm" që ta neverisni jetën si në këtë botë, të paktën atje në ferr do shpëtoja prej jush. Jo vetëm kaq, por duke e ditur se në ferr do shkojnë shumë njerëz të dijes që sipas jush janë heretikë, blasfemues - mezi pres t'i takoj.
Ju nuk njihni fenë tuaj, kam të drejtë unë kur them. Në një hadith transmetohet se kur një ditë Muhamedi ishte me një shok të tijin, sheh një nënë e cila përqafon me shumë dashuri birin e saj. Muhamedi i drejtohet shokut të tij:  "E sheh se me sa dashuri e përqafoi ajo nënë krijesën e saj? Si mendon a do ta hidhte ndonjë ditë ajo birin e saj në zjarr, nëse do gabonte për çfarëdolloj gjëje" ? Shoku iu përgjigj : - Jo o i dërguari ynë, nuk besoj se do ta hidhte.
Muhamedi iu përgjigj më pas : *"Dashuria e Zotit është e pamatë ndaj krijesave të Tij,* ia kalon shumë më shumë asaj që ka nëna për birin e saj, *atëherë si mendon se Zoti do t'i dënojë një ditë krijesat e tij që i krijoi me aq Dashuri" ?*

Finis !

----------


## Al-Mustafa

> Tek nenforumi Musliman dhe ai i Tolerances ke afer 5000 shkrime qe tregojne se kam qen musliman , ke te gjithe ketu qe te thone se kam qen musliman .  
> 
> O hoxhe ti duhesh me dit qe askush sdel pej feje pa urdheer te Allahut , s'eshte faji im lol


Nuk asht e then qe ti te shkruash dicka per islamin edhe do te thote  qe ti je musliman . Musliman eshte ai qe adhuron me te vertet Allahun , edhe nqs je musliman me thuaj deshmine qe je musliman

----------


## 2043

ku do me vu me bast me mua qe nuk ekzistojn ????

----------


## Al-Mustafa

Nga e di ti se nuk ekzistojne ?

----------

